# Gas tank door



## Marty Underwood (Dec 13, 2005)

I have a 2005 model Pathfinder that I recently had to pry the gas tank cover open. I understand there is not a safety switch to access the gas cap should this happen. Has anyone else had this problem?? I even appear to have broken part of the latch assembly trying to get the door open.
Any suggestions...


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

did u pull the lever?


----------



## Marty Underwood (Dec 13, 2005)

*Gas tank cover*



ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> did u pull the lever?


What lever?? You only have to push the back side of the door?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

There is a lever to open the fuel door.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

sry didn't know


----------



## Marty Underwood (Dec 13, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> There is a lever to open the fuel door.


Again, its a 2005 Pathfinder and there is no latch to the door! You simple press on the back side of the door close to the hinge and the door opens. I want to know if anyone has had a problem with the door opening??


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Marty Underwood said:


> Again, its a 2005 Pathfinder and there is no latch to the door! You simple press on the back side of the door close to the hinge and the door opens. I want to know if anyone has had a problem with the door opening??


hmmm, was it frozen shut? I've seen several people around here with knives, keys and ice scrapers trying to get their gas door free


----------

